# Useless american Dog



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Tell that to Justin, cause he certainly has no idea!

We went from the show ring to sheep yesterday, and he had an absolute BLAST! The instinct tester loved him and said she'd be proud to have him on sheep. She wasn't as sure about my German boy, who was extremely pushy.

Justin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwWuEu4eA-Q

Strauss for comparison:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snRygZGBja0

VERY different dogs in both style and personality

Oh, and Strauss managed not to kill or injure any sheep. But notice how much more "in your face" the worker had to be with Strauss, as opposed to Justin's comparatively more laid back style


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow what a difference!!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats on a fun day with the sheep! Seeing the video of Justin, I like him even more! I feel bad for those poor sheep though, being chased around in a small pen by GSDs all day. Hope they get a good nice dinner and some relaxation afterward.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

WOW, it looks like they had a blast!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Are you going to keep at it? Both boys seemed to enjoy the sheep!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:being chased around in a small pen by GSDs all day


My two were the only GSDs, and those three sheep were "Fresh". Everybody else used a pair of the sheared sheep...my boys got woolies.

So they were chased around for a total of about 7 minutes xD I will say that since my two GSDs were the last dogs to be tested, right after that they brought out the hay and fed everybody.

The rest of the dogs were Aussies, a friend's Pembroke Welsh Corgi, and an Australian Cattle Dog (named Batsu xD)



> Quote:Are you going to keep at it? Both boys seemed to enjoy the sheep!


I'd like to. If Mary Anne would let me, I'd take Justin. I think Strauss is far too intense for sheep, and I don't think we'd break him of that (he got marked as using excessive force with the sheep).

The tester noted that Strauss is very powerful and intense (yup). But on Justin's sheet she wrote how well he takes direction, how biddable he is, and how easy he is to work. He was graded as sufficient for sheep.



> Quote:Seeing the video of Justin, I like him even more!


It's hard not to like him







I think I'm going to show him through June and then retire him. I'm hoping maybe I can get a couple breedings on him.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Strauss has the most romantic, wonderful bark ever!

Justin did great with listening and being calm. BOTH your boys are handsome!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:Strauss has the most romantic, wonderful bark ever!


Let me film him running agility for you, then see how you feel about it









THAT bark I can tolerate...but oh God the SCREAMING during agility x.x I want to shove a drill in my eardrums and keep it goin'...

Thank you for the compliments


----------

